# Ordner von Client an Server senden



## Baz1nga (17. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen ganzen Ordner vom Client (Browser) an den Server zu schicken? Über ein <input type="file"> kann man ja nur eine einzelne Datei auswählen. Könnte man sich zB irgendwie den Pfad von der ausgewählten Datei merken und den Upload iterativ für alle Dateien in dem Ordner duchführen?


----------



## cklisch (27. Jan 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es von den Securitybestimmungen korrekt wäre, wenn ein JavaScript auf das lokale Dateisystem zugreifen könnte. Aber schau mal, ob eine der beiden Alternativen dich nicht näher ans Ziel bringen würde:

File Upload!
jQuery File Upload Demo


----------



## Bizarrus (27. Jan 2013)

Gute frage.
Generell müsstest du den Request ja auf das Applet umleiten, da du ja in fileinput nutzen möchtest.
Ein ganzen Ordner ist über ein Fileinput nicht möglich, nur einzelne Dateien.

Ob du nun "so einfach" den reqeust zum applet umleiten kannst wäre aufgrund den Security restrictions vllt. nicht möglich, ausser der Request sendet den Boundary des fileinputs direkt mit (müsste ja chunked base64 sein).

teste es doch einfach mal, indem du beim Formular das submit auf des applet legst und schau in der java konsole, was passiert.


----------

